# Here It Is! - CBC Benefit Tournament - $1,500 First Place - Sat. June 19th - Lanier



## Rick_Shoup (May 15, 2010)

Hello guys and gals,
this is the Official Announcement of Chattahoochee Baptist Church's Benefit Bass Tournament scheduled for Saturday, June 19, 2010 at Little Hall Park, Lake Lanier - safelight to 3p.m.

Here is the run-down...(you can also view our tournament flyer below or go to www.cbc.us.com)

We will have the stage, P/A system, $1,500.00 First Place Guaranteed, 70% payback, one place will be paid out for every five boats entered, raffles, and of course, FREE FOOD! Hamburgers, Hot Dogs, and Wings (Thanks Don Tunget for being our Grill Master!)

Pre-registrations will be done over the phone. Call me before 10:00p.m. Monday, June 14th deadline and I will sign you up and issue your boat#. Then, you pay $100.00 (CASH ONLY) at the ramp the morning of tournament.

*Those who do not pre-register, the entry fee after Monday, June 14th will be $125.00 CASH ONLY.

***Please help me spread the word about this tournament---We are trying to get 100 boats registered---and with your help we can do it!

The person who gets the most amount of boats registered will enter the tournament free of charge (You will get your money back at the tournament when we do the raffle drawings - $100.00 value)! 

I want to thank our sponsors for helping to promote and support our tournaments (Hammond's Fishing Center, The Dugout, Boating Atlanta, Laniermapped.com, Pokey's Hometown Sports, Big Bear Fishing Rods, El Ranchero Mexican Restaurant, ProAnglerRadio.com - ya'll are really awesome!)

Thank you so much for your support!

Rick Shoup
Cell#770-883-5673


----------



## Rick_Shoup (Jun 16, 2010)

I have extended the pre-registration deadline until Friday, June 18th - 10:00p.m.

Thanks,
Rick Shoup
Cell#770-883-5673


----------



## Rick_Shoup (Jun 18, 2010)

We have 20 boats pre-registered so far: 

Boat#1 - Dennis Willis & John Hardy 
Boat#2 - Bill Mosher & Bill Duncan 
Boat#3 - Mark Cook 
Boat#4 - David Sherry & Kevin Sherry 
Boat#5 - Larry Gasaway 
Boat#6 - Jim Mathley & Rich Flowers 
Boat#7 - Justin Beavers & Jeff Vizinii 
Boat#8 - Carsie Bogue & Phillip Taylor 
Boat#9 - Anthony Dobson & David Blue 
Boat#10 - Brian Roth & Dale Bowman 
Boat#11 - Jeff Dalton & Bobby Tyree 
Boat#12 - Jerry Haynes 
Boat#13 - Jonathan Thompson & Todd Blackburn 
Boat#14 - Dean Durham & Dustin Durham
Boat#15 - Josh Brown & Jim Hornbeck
Boat#16 - Steve Searcy & Eli Searcy
Boat#17 - Steven Dockery & Nick Tinsley
Boat#18 - Bryan Lewis & Rob Hicks
Boat#19 - Fred Hawkins
Boat#20 - Earnest Ortiz & Eddie R.

Our goal is to get 100 boats pre-registered---The person or team who gets the most amount of boats registered will receive their entry fee back at the tournament when we do the raffle drawings - ($100.00 value)! 

Just 80 boats to go! 
With your help to spread the word we can reach our 100 boat goal. 


Thanks everyone, 
Rick Shoup 
Cell#770-883-5673


----------

